# Naturapet Innova EVO (Large bites)



## LabradorRetriever2009 (Jan 29, 2009)

Feeding guideline:
A 50lb dog should be fed about 2.0 Cups - 252.02 g, 1,069.33 Kcal/day


Calorie Content:
4,243 kcal/kg (124 g = 1 cup)
537 kcal/cup (4.4 oz = 1 cup) 


Ingredients:
Turkey, chicken, turkey meal, chicken meal, potatoes, herring meal, chicken fat, natural flavors, egg, apples, tomatoes, potassium chloride, carrots, vitamins, garlic, cottage cheese, minerals, alfalfa sprouts, ascorbic acid, dried chicory root, direct-fed microbials, vitamin E supplement, lecithin, rosemary extract.


Guaranteed analysis:
Crude Protein (min) 42 % 
Crude Fat (min) 22 % 
Crude Fiber (max) 2.5 % 
Moisture (max) 10 % 
Linoleic Acid (Omega-6 Fatty Acid) (min) 4.2 % 
Carbohydrates NFE (max) 12 % 
Vitamin E (min) 300 IU/kg 
Vitamin C (min) 500 mg/kg 
Omega-3 Fatty Acids (min) 0.5 % 
Docosahexaenoic Acid (min) 0.1 % 
Total Microorganisms (min) 90,000,000 CFU/lb 


Typical analysis:
Moisture 7.5 % 
Protein 43.16 % 
Fat 22.22 % 
Linoleic Acid 4.2 % 
Omega 3 0.52 % 
Carbohydrates 14.46 % 
Fiber 1.52 % 
Ash 11.14 % 
Calcium 3.03 % 
Phosphorous 1.76 % 
Magnesium 0.11 % 
Sodium 0.38 % 
Potassium 0.77 % 
Chloride 0.67 % 
Iron 236 mg/kg 
Zinc 226 mg/kg 
Copper 18 mg/kg 
Iodine 3.8 mg/kg 
Manganese 21 mg/kg 
Selenium 0.9 mg/kg 
Arginine 3.17 % 
Histidine 0.85 % 
Isoleucine 1.72 % 
Leucine 2.99 % 
Lysine 2.86 % 
Methionine 0.99 % 
Met-Cysteine 1.39 % 
Phenylalanine 1.76 % 
Phe-Tyrosine 3.09 % 
Threonine 1.75 % 
Tryptophan 0.42 % 
Valine 2.08 % 
Taurine 0.23 mg/kg 
Choline 4132 mg/kg 
Vitamin B2 (Riboflavin) 5.16 mg/kg 
Vitamin B1 (Thiamine) 5.17 mg/kg 
Niacin 40 mg/kg 
Vitamin B6 (Pyridoxine) 5.11 mg/kg 
Folic Acid 0.8 mg/kg 
Vitamin B5 (Pantothenic Acid) 22 mg/kg 
Biotin 0.34 mg/kg 
Vitamin B12 (Cyanocobalamin) 10 ug/kg 
Vitamin A 24271 IU/kg 
Vitamin C 500 mg/kg 
Vitamin D 2366 IU/kg 
Vitamin E 300 IU/kg 
Vitamin K 1 ug/kg 
ME 3937 kcal/kg


Animal feeding tests using AAFCO (Association of American Feed Control Officials) procedures substantiate that EVO Large Bites Dry Dog Food provides complete and balanced nutrition for all life stages.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

I feed my APBT Evo Red Meat so far my dog has had no adverse side effects.


----------



## LabradorRetriever2009 (Jan 29, 2009)

Innova EVO Red Meat is one of the best foods! The first two ingredients are named meat products. This is an entirely grainless dog food. This food is outstanding in that it contains no grains whatsoever. I only caution we would make on this food is that the high protein and calcium content may make it suitable for adult dogs only, particularly in the case of large breeds. The first is meat inclusive of water content (about 80%) and once that is removed it is likely that this ingredient would be more accurately placed somewhat further down the ingredient list (ingredients are listed in order of weight). The major carbohydrate source is potatoes, which are also a good source of B vitamins and other minerals. Grains are not a natural part of a canine diet and it is pleasing to see dog foods on the market that exclude grains completely from the diet. However, since it is followed by a meat meal ingredient and has a strong macronutrient breakdown, we can have confidence in the level of meat content of the food. The product does not contain animal fat, but instead sunflower and herring oils which are excellent sources of Omega 3/6 EFAs.


----------

